# Llama death - natural or rattlesnake?



## Wendi5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I found my male llama, 17 yrs old, dead this afternoon, lying in his favorite spot. I'm trying to figure out why he died.. maybe if I explain how I found him someone will recognize the characteristics and put my mind at ease.

He was bloated, particularly near the rear end, but the troubling part is that he had a large amount of blood that apparently came from his mouth and nose as there was a puddle of it darkening the dirt near where his head was laying. If a llama dies of natural causes, does blood come out his nose and mouth? I don't know how long he had been gone... my little boy Bingo.

My apologies for the graphic nature of the description. I just don't know what could have killed him... my neighbor thought it might have been a rattlesnake, which are known to be around our area. But his face wasn't swollen and because of all the blood on the underside of his face I couldn't really see any puncture wounds.

If this scene is similar to what someone else may have come across and knows what might have killed him, I would appreciate your help.

sincerely,
a sad llama momma


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've invited Llama threads to the sheep board, but to answer your qyestion it sounds a bit like pasteurelle pnuemonia. No coughing just a depressed or quiet animal that dies before you really see anything.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Why is the question asked in the admin board?!?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

14yearpcmaker said:


> Why is the question asked in the admin board?!?


Because they made an honest mistake - you gotta problem with that?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I know nothing-(disclaimer )-but DH's best friend (who happens to be an Internal Med M.D.) has acreage & 22 llamas. He came over the other day & happened to tell us about 2 of his llamas that had died. One was just old, 16 I guess is old for a llama. Then a few days later a younger llama died & there was blood from her mouth, eyes, & rear. I told him to do an autopsy-he's a doc ain't he?!

No, actually I was sympathetic, we love to mingle with & pet the llamas when we visit & I know it's losing pets when they die. Point is, he asked around & there's just some 'stuff' (diseases) that they can get that are fatal.

So I'm so sorry about your beloved llama. It's worse when you have no idea what went wrong.

Patty


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

I know nothing about llamas, just want to offer my sympathy that your "little boy Bingo" is gone. We get so attached to our beloved pets and it hurts to lose them. Please remember the joy he brought to your soul.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Wendy, This has been a bad time for several of us on HT. We lost one of our boys at 4 months old...vets useless and like you we have nothing conclusive. So I am very sorry for your loss but would suggest you email folks at the SELR (Southeastern Llama Rescue) these poeple have seen just about everything and maybe able to help. All the best.


----------



## cath (Mar 13, 2004)

Wendy,

Sorry to hear about your llama. It could have been from natural causes, I think 17 years old is old for a llama.

We lost one of our alpaca boys (our herdsire :Bawling: ) last winter. He was only 5 or 6. The vet came out and checked his stool for cocci and other pathogens. When his stool was clean he offered to do a necropsy to determine the cause of death but said that about 50 percent of the time even with a necropsy they can't determine a cause of death. I guess there is a sudden camelid death syndrome.

I think it would be worth it to see if there is any cocci (coccidiomycosis) in his stool since that can be bad news for other llamas who share pasture with him.

I can't give any info regarding rattlesnake bites since we don't have any here--yay!


----------

